# Happy Birthday, Son!



## Benuser (Feb 7, 2014)

It might seem a little anticipatory to those who live in another time zone than I do, but:
Happy Birthday, young man! May you see your wishes accomplished in this new year!


----------



## bkultra (Feb 7, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## gavination (Feb 8, 2014)

Happy happy birthday!!!


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 8, 2014)

Woot Happy birthday!!! hope you get outa there this year.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Feb 8, 2014)

Happy birthday Son.


----------



## WillC (Feb 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday Son x


----------



## jigert (Feb 8, 2014)

Happy birthday, Son!


----------



## Lefty (Feb 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday to the second coolest guy in New York!


----------



## chefcomesback (Feb 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday Son!


----------



## 77kath (Feb 8, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Bud! You packed yet?

Stefan


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 8, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## ecchef (Feb 8, 2014)

Happy birthday, Son!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 8, 2014)

Happy birthday, Son!


----------



## brianh (Feb 8, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday Son! Enjoy your day


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday Son - hope you have a great day.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 8, 2014)

Happy birthday, Son!

:hbday:


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday Son!


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday Son!  We have to hook up soon. I really need to give you that cane back. oke1:


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday Son.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Birthday brother!
I hope your 40th was a good one. We all chipped in and got you a little something in order to help out with your relocation. It's green and rhymes with honey........................
.... but I know that you already know. 
I'll share more with the forum after all is finalized, many thanks to many, many, many members and ex-members. 

Son, you've inspired me, encouraged and "Secret Santa-ed" me into the whole Pay it forward thing....and so much more beyond that.
Don't be a stranger. Some of the newbies(and oldies) need some Son in their lives....................
.....would like to see you around some more. 
Don't disappear like Steeley!


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy 40th birthday Son. Thought of Jim Croce's song "New York's Not My Home"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USVvxcaa4OA


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 9, 2014)

thanks everybody. I appreciate all the birthday wishes. Chris I would be on here more but, I'm running out of steam.lol I got some more of Chef's pieces so, I'll write a few more stories soon.


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy belated birthday! And some birthday wishes for you:

Wishing that you DON'T:

Fall down the stairs
Pull any muscles 
Break any bones
Have any chest pains, heart attacks, or strokes
Get robbed
Step in cat puke
Find any more dead cats

And wishing that you DO:

Get out of NY, find a great job on the west coast, and have a great year!


----------



## Chef Andy (Feb 10, 2014)

Happy belated!


----------



## Korin_Mari (Feb 10, 2014)

Happy belated birthday!!


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 10, 2014)

happy late one sir. 

k.


----------



## Mute-on (Feb 12, 2014)

Many happy returns and best wishes for your relocation and new start!

All power to you, Son.

J


----------

